

The Most Important Document You Probably Aren't Keeping - scottbrit
http://life-longlearner.com/important-document/

======
tmorton
The most important document your site probably isn't keeping - a custom error
page.

Snark aside, here's a cache link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:E1oDq8P...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:E1oDq8PDNWgJ:life-
longlearner.com/important-document/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
jpswade
Although I like the concept and it could be a good thing to do, I don't think
this is as important as this young chap is making out.

When I was younger I used to blog (almost) every question people asked me with
an answer. I would publish, sometimes not.

This didn't result in me working out on a beach. I expect this document
renders a similar result and it's actually not all that important.

------
Ixiaus
This is ridiculous, the most important document? Really? Let's keep a big
document of all the inane questions everyone asks me day in and day out
because _that_ is an efficacious use of my cognitive resources! This is
exactly the type of article I would expect from someone selling information
products.

It's called memory, journals, and mnemonics. If someone asks you something
important, commit it to memory, journal it, done. There is no need to keep a
doc of every single question and there is a great body of evidence that the
most important document you can keep is a daily journal and an idea document.

Too much internet marketer speak. Too much proselytizing.

~~~
scottbrit
The granularity with which you can recognize trends and speak to exactly what
your customers are looking for in copy is far enhanced by keeping a document
like this than memory or mnemonics.

~~~
Ixiaus
I guess I mis-read the post because it sounded like the most important
document of my life, not for _product management_. I will agree that it's
important when you're a business and you want to keep tabs on your customers
and their use of the product but I still doubt the point that it's the most
important document (except for product management or customer development or
customer research).

------
cheatcode
Worth a try, but I'm looking for recommendations for something other than
Google docs. Preferably a service not in the US and always online. Any ideas?

~~~
FreezerburnV
Ever thought of using good old pen and paper? It's the ultimate in "always
online" technology that never runs out of battery. (well, I guess your pen can
run out of ink, but that's a rather rare occurrence) As a bonus, the NSA can't
spy on it without physical access!

